# Challenging questions for PE Power



## Raj_NYU (Sep 15, 2015)

Guys Could you please share some of the challenging questions you came across for Power PE exam. It will be very helpful to each one of us.

I have one in attachment below. I have been struggling to understand this but cant get the explanation.

0100_001.pdf


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Sep 15, 2015)

Just for clarification, are you refererring to questions that are in the various review materials or questions that test takers actually saw on the exam? The second scenario is not permissable. Just wanting to make sure I understand the question.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2015)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> Just for clarification, are you refererring to questions that are in the various review materials or questions that test takers actually saw on the exam? The second scenario is not permissable. Just wanting to make sure I understand the question.


+100

Not only is it not permissible, it would also violate the NCEES user agreement that each of us acknowledges prior to taking said exam. But let's get some clarification here first before jumping to any conclusions.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Sep 15, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> KatyLied P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Just for clarification, are you refererring to questions that are in the various review materials or questions that test takers actually saw on the exam? The second scenario is not permissable. Just wanting to make sure I understand the question.
> ...


Agreed!!


----------



## trainrider (Sep 15, 2015)

If the PE questions were not challenging, then this forum would not exist.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Sep 15, 2015)

trainrider said:


> If the PE questions were not challenging, then this forum would not exist.




Or the PE exam would not exist.


----------



## Kovz (Sep 17, 2015)

Raj_NYU said:


> Guys Could you please share some of the challenging questions you came across for Power PE exam. It will be very helpful to each one of us.
> 
> I have one in attachment below. I have been struggling to understand this but cant get the explanation.




Make sure you understand the difference between motors and generators. For your application, make sure to treat it as a generator.

Here is a helpful topic. I had the same problem back when I was studying for the exam.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24868#entry7261320


----------



## Raj_NYU (Sep 21, 2015)

The above Question is from a Text book "Electric Machinery" by A.E. Fitzgerald. page 273, sixth edition.

Also can I post sample question from NCEES exam I have some trouble understanding explanation of 2 or 3 question? It is permissible?

Thanks for the help guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2015)

In case you didn't see this: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=4398#entry7295954


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Sep 21, 2015)

You've saved me once again Mr. Fox. Meant to post on this page. Operator error. Thank you sir.


----------

